

Agent 008 Ball - morphics
http://agent8ball.com/

======
anigbrowl
Only weak point is that once you line up on a shot and pull the cue back, you
can't alter the angle, you're committed to the one you chose. But then it's
meant to be played for speed rather than accuracy.

------
Le_SDT
Was fun :) I found a bug. You have a feature that gives you the possibility to
do the next shot while your white ball is still moving. Well, if it is the
case (you see the stick and can shot) but during that moment the white ball
gets in a hole, the game doesn't give it back to you like normally. Sorry for
my english, I don't know the English expression for (loose the white ball in a
hole) ^^

~~~
rpicard
If the white ball goes in it's called a "scratch."

~~~
Le_SDT
Cool thanks! I should remember it :)

------
drewying
Here's the website to the company that made it:

<http://www.thinkpixellab.com>

They did it for an IE9 promotion a couple years ago. Has help up surprisingly
well.

------
Jeremy1026
Well that killed an hour of my day, but I can say that I have potted all 15
balls in one game.

------
chadscira
This is great! The balls are a little pixelated on a retina screen though.

------
rubinelli
All I see is a black page (running Chromium). What am I missing?

~~~
statictype
It's a (very nice) html game. Works on Chrome, FWIW

~~~
rubinelli
Ah well, I shouldn't be playing at work anyway, so I guess I'll check it out
when I get home. Thanks!

------
DiabloD3
Kinda fun, but too easy.

